# Can't load kernel using pxe



## vbm (May 1, 2010)

hi all,

I'm try to boot a FreeBSD machine over the network and operate without a local disk. I'm following this document Diskless Operation. I've done everything it's says, but when I run the machine without disk, I get the following:


```
GATEWAY IP: 192.56.101
PXE Loader 1.00

Building the boot loader arguments
Recolating the loader and the BTX
Starting the BTX loader

BTX loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.02
Consoles: internal video/keyboard
BIOS drive A: is disk0

PXE version 2.1, real mode entry point @9e0d:0104
BIOS 639KB/1047488KB available memory

FreeBSD/i386 bootstrap loader, Revision 1.1
(root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu, Sat Nov 21 14:05:36 UTC 2009)
pxe_open: server addr:192.168.56.101
pxe_open: server path: /usr/data/misc/diskless
pxe_open: server gateway ip: 192.168.56.101
NFS MOUNT RPC error: 13
\
can't load Â´kernelÂ´

Type Â´?Â´ for a list of commands, Â´helpÂ´ for more detailed help.
OK _
```

Does anyone know what I can do?

thaks!


----------



## vbm (May 2, 2010)

Hi, i fixed the problem, but i don't know how and now i get the following:


```
GATEWAY IP: 192.56.101
PXE Loader 1.00

Building the boot loader arguments
Recolating the loader and the BTX
Starting the BTX loader

BTX loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.02
Consoles: internal video/keyboard
BIOS drive A: is disk0

PXE version 2.1, real mode entry point @9e0d:0104
BIOS 639KB/1047488KB available memory

FreeBSD/i386 bootstrap loader, Revision 1.1
(root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu, Sat Nov 21 14:05:36 UTC 2009)
pxe_open: server addr:192.168.56.101
pxe_open: server path: /usr/data/misc/diskless
pxe_open: server gateway ip: 192.168.56.101
NFS MOUNT RPC error: 60
\
/
```

I can't write anything. I need help please.

thaks.


----------



## Christopher (May 4, 2010)

vbm said:
			
		

> ```
> NFS MOUNT RPC error: 60
> ```



From the intro(2) manual page, error 60 indicates a timeout on the communications to the NFS server on 192.168.56.101.  What is 192.168.56.101, and how is it configured?


----------



## MG (May 4, 2010)

192.168.56.101 is both your nfs-server and gateway.
what does "showmount -e 192.168.56.101" say?
Or "showmount -e localhost" on the server?
Are nfsd, mountd and rpcbind running?


----------



## vbm (May 9, 2010)

hello thank you so much for reply.

"showmount -e 192.168.56.101" says me the following:

```
/usr/data/misc/diskless 192.168.53.102
```
but when i try this on another client machine:

```
# nfsiod -n 4
# mount 192.168.56.101:/usr/data/misc/diskless
```
i get the following:

```
[tcp] 192.168.56.101:/usr/data/misc/diskless: RPCPROG_NFS: RPC: Program not registered
```

Can anyone help me please?

thank you so much


----------



## Christopher (May 11, 2010)

It looks like one of the rpc(5) services are not registered or started.  Can you show the output of [CMD="rpcinfo -p 192.168.56.101"]rpcinfo -p 192.168.56.101[/CMD]?


----------

